# Cheap booze!.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Talking to a guy while in Greece he told me about a village/town just over the border from Italy? into France ? into Spain where just about every shop is a duty free selling cheap booze. He showed me on his map where it was..

Ahh I will definitely remember that place.. You guessed I have forgot..
Question anybody know where it is, the only thing that sticks in my mind it didn't seem so far from the sea, or it might have been :roll: 

I have run out of whiskey and he had bottles as big as buckets from the duty free and he didn't pay much for them.

I am on my way South to Spain when we come out of Italy, so don't bother with the outlets in Calais. :wink: 


ray


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Andorra?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There is a little town by a lake in Northern Italy that is on the border with Switzerland or Austria or somewhere.

Can't remember the name but it has casinos and stuff as it is semi-autonomous.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

No it was on the Med coast as you turn left from Italy to go through South of France on the way towards Spain.

It's doing my head in thinking the name, I should have marked it on my map. :roll: 

ray.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds like Andorra, but could be Monaco.
Gerry


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Errrr

Monaco?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Gibraltar?

Be prepared for a long wait tho'!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

It was very near either the Italian French border or the French Spanish border.

ray.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Talking to a guy while in Greece he told me about a village/town just over the border from Italy? into France ? into Spain where just about every shop is a duty free selling cheap booze. He showed me on his map where it was..
> 
> ...


It sounds like a little village close to Samnaun and is between Italy Austria and Switzerland.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Wupert said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


PS Google Samnaun


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

See also[edit source]

Livigno another duty free area in Italy.

Campione d'Italia, a duty-free area located in an enclave surrounded by Swiss soil, but politically Italian.

tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Thanks folks for the replies but the place was near the Med as it turns left from Italy, not inland and as such was handy to replenish stocks as I go into Soluth of France / Spain.

ray


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Seborga near San Remo is a principality could it be there? we have just done that coast the other way from Spain via Cordoba Madrid Andorra which I can report was a lovely drive and Spirits are very cheap in Andorra along with cigarettes and fuel 1.13euros. We loved our day in the City a short walk from the campsite.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

oly said:


> Seborga near San Remo is a principality could it be there? we have just done that coast the other way from Spain via Cordoba Madrid Andorra which I can report was a lovely drive and Spirits are very cheap in Andorra along with cigarettes and fuel 1.13euros. We loved our day in the City a short walk from the campsite.


Hi.

thanks that looks a bit like the place. or it seems in the right area..

Maybe?.

ray.


----------

